
Poland will treat all Covid-19 patients with Chloroquine - QuantumGood
https://www.reddit.com/r/Coronavirus/comments/fi8eox/poland_has_formally_registered_chloroquine_as_a/
======
QuantumGood
Poland has formally registered Chloroquine as a drug for COVID-19 and will
treat all patients with it.

Chloroquine phosphate is a generic antimalarial drug derived from quinolone,
in 10 trials for Covid-19 in China, including one in combination with Kaletra,
as chloroquine phosphate is believed to have broad-spectrum antiviral
activities.

Basically the goal is to allow zinc to get into a cell, it needs a helper to
get inside the cell (a Zinc Ionophore). Apparently Hydroxychloroquine /
Plaquenil (which you can buy here: InHousePharmacy.vu/p-1106-plaquenil-
tablets-200mg.aspx or here easyshopping4health.com/buy-plaquenil-usa.html) is
even more effective than Chloroquine.

Also see Medscape.com/viewarticle/736439 and
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/32074550/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/32074550/)
title: "Chloroquine phosphate has shown apparent efficacy in treatment of
COVID-19 associated pneumonia in clinical studies"

Quinolones like Chloroquine were used in malaria prevention for many, many
years. they aren't used specifically against malaria anymore, because malaria
adapted. But I always prefer a compound that can be manufactured easily and
has been used by many many people over years.

Regarding Zinc Ionophores, the flavonoid Quercetin (which you can buy in many
places) has been shown to rapidly increase labile zinc in mouse cells as well
as in liposomes. Source:
[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/jf5014633](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/jf5014633)

------
kiterunner2346
Yesterday or the day before IIRC a fellow "WilsonPaige",
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=wilsonpaige](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=wilsonpaige)
posted much earlier on Hacker News and, right in front of us, deduced that the
combinationn of chloroquin + zinc lozenges would stop the covid-19 virus dead
in its tracks. He announced it as such.

In return, ycombinator moderators hellbanned him and _deleted some of his
posts_.

Now it seems WilsonPaige was right and everybody who contradicted him are, at
the least, looking foolish and simply wrong.

------
Khelavaster
A great step. I wonder who's testing efficacy of chloroquine vs.
hydrochloroquine.

~~~
rasz
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1239776019856461824/phot...](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1239776019856461824/photo/1)

